# Car smells like booze, weed, crack, meth, and God knows what...



## uberprisoner (Jan 12, 2016)

I bought some fabric freshener spray from dollar tree to try and get rid of it, people stink, really bad. I never realized how many people in this country are drunk, high, and out of their minds.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I make sure to give the inside a good vacuum and scrubbing when needed, not for pax but for me.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well that will be us soon it already is for me since we're getting **** OVER BY UBER!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I had an uber driver fart at first in the ride


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

I like the smell of a good scotch and a nice cigar, but not in the car. Sounds like a great idea - time to take a dram of Highland Park.

Cheers,


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ozium is supposed to work wonders. They sell it at Wally World.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Strawberry tree air fresheners. Don't doubt it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ozium is supposed to work wonders. They sell it at Wally World.


I like the febreeze gain scented spray but ozium does work well, nothing beats the smell of gain, I remember when it was a bargain brand.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Never buy a car with cloth seats.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> I like the febreeze gain scented spray but ozium does work well, nothing beats the smell of gain, I remember when it was a bargain brand.


Like a rolling coffin with a box of spillt detergent in the cabin.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I recommend the febreze scents that clip to the car vent. As you drive the scent blows into the car. One clip is plenty, and lasts about a month or so for me, depending on how much driving I do. Passengers always complement the smell.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

F213 said:


> Like a rolling coffin with a box of spillt detergent in the cabin.


Much better than most of your cars, especially those with cloth the nastiness embeds itself in. Remember even if you can't smell it, pax can.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> Much better than most of your cars, especially those with cloth the nastiness embeds itself in. Remember even if you can't smell it, pax can.


I have Corinthian leather seats. Cloth is null to me.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Leather burns the tar of out me in the summer.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

F213 said:


> I have Corinthian leather seats. Cloth is null to me.


You drive a Cordoba?


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> You drive a Cordoba?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

F213 said:


>


Most likely the Uber vehicle of the future.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> Most likely the Uber vehicle of the future.


uberX all day.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

New Uber category called - UBER FELON - .10cents a mile and .5cents a minute


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like a smooth ride!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Looks like a smooth ride!


very smooth. Don't mind the check engine light and time belt screech though. with .10cents a mile, that's a bargain!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

How do you know crack and meth have odors. Booze n weed easy. From what i heard its impossible to get rid of crack smel. Better not get pulled over. Dogs be on you in a hurry.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

limepro said:


> I like the febreeze gain scented spray but ozium does work well, nothing beats the smell of gain, I remember when it was a bargain brand.


Gain used to be my first choice, as I thought there was nothing compared to it, but now I have been converted to Arm & Hammer 'Fresh Scent'. That stuff smells amazing and my kids love it. We can't wait to do laundry every weekend. You should try it (powder over liquid though).


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

I've noticed a lot of the smell comes from the floor mats. Probably from all the gunk people stand in while at the bar. I use rubber all weather floor mats and hose them down once a week or so. I also spray the pax seats with Fabreze. It works really well.


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> I've noticed a lot of the smell comes from the floor mats. Probably from all the gunk people stand in while at the bar. I use rubber all weather floor mats and hose them down once a week or so. I also spray the pax seats with Fabreze. It works really well.


Been thinking about the rubber floor mats. Ditto on the Fabreze on the seats and on the floormats.


----------



## uberprisoner (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone try putting fabric softener sheets under seats?


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

Research how Fabreze works. It isn't a just scent. Fabreze actually absorbs and eliminates odors. Technologically speaking, it's really impressive. My goal is to make the smell in my car as neutral as possible and not to just mask it by adding various scents. If you really need to get rid of deeply embedded odors, the very best way is to use an ozone generator. Most pro detail shops have them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tradedate said:


> I recommend the febreze scents that clip to the car vent. As you drive the scent blows into the car. One clip is plenty, and lasts about a month or so for me, depending on how much driving I do. Passengers always complement the smell.


I think you mean complIment.

BTW look up complEment.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think you mean complIment.
> 
> BTW look up complEment.


LOL, you're right. The result of fast typing on a phone.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I'm very important. I have many leather-bound books and my vehicle smells of rich mahogany.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Rubber floor mats should've been your first order of business regardless....$20 at Walmart, kids. For ALL of em, not one.

If your car reeks of weed and meth, you're pretty much down to wet vacuuming the seats, getting a replacement interior from a parted-out totalled car, or picking up smoking Marlboro Reds 100s in-vehicle.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberprisoner said:


> I bought some fabric freshener spray from dollar tree to try and get rid of it, people stink, really bad. I never realized how many people in this country are drunk, high, and out of their minds.


My Gawd, where have you been driving?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberprisoner said:


> I bought some fabric freshener spray from dollar tree to try and get rid of it, people stink, really bad. I never realized how many people in this country are drunk, high, and out of their minds.


scrub carpets with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. Then a cleaner if necessary. That's what i did for beer spillage. Worked great.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

99¢ store "makeup remover wipes"... At least on blonde carpets. And rubber floomats.

Test dark carpetfor color stability first. Don't use on car body pain,leather, orblack waterproofing rubber though, or atleast I don't advise it.



Oscar Levant said:


> scrub carpets with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. Then a cleaner if necessary. That's what i did for beer spillage. Worked great.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

H2O2 and baking soda is a TOOTH BLEACHING RECIPE....

Peroxide is NOT a solvent it is a whitener.

Soda is adsorbent though... Might get better luck with soda and alcohol.

Or wetsoda and aluminium"tinfoil" (on metal surfaces - destroys oxidelayer baring reactive aluminium, one of the most reactive if widely available substances....which then pulls oxidation onto itself ripping it rightoff the target on the molecular level

Also fossil fuels lubricant oilsWD40 and other oily things can often be removed using soda and alcohol or table salt and alcohol, leaving space for some truly elegant (albeit fire hazard-ey) multi-solvent approaches



Oscar Levant said:


> scrub carpets with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. Then a cleaner if necessary. That's what i did for beer spillage. Worked great.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> I've noticed a lot of the smell comes from the floor mats. Probably from all the gunk people stand in while at the bar.


This is a great point that a lot of people don't consider. A LOT of smell comes from your floor mats! If you don't already have rubber mats, you can switch your left/right mats to the other side and turn them over to create some "poor mans rubber mats". Simple but helps...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't overstate my love for my sunroof. It's always poped up, and I can quickly open it fully.

Airs out smells
Quickly changes the temperature

Tip:
Drunk people vomit more often in hotter environments. Lowering the temperature helps vasoconstrict their peripheral blood vessels. Which keeps them conscious and keeps them from puking longer


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberprisoner said:


> I bought some fabric freshener spray from dollar tree to try and get rid of it, people stink, really bad. I never realized how many people in this country are drunk, high, and out of their minds.


I know what boozE and pot smells like.
Not so sure about crack, meth,or gawd knows what.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm a BIG fan of Febreze Fresh Linen sent

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4G1QW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> My Gawd, where have you been driving?


hmm .. maybe his name drops a hint or two


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Adieu said:


> H2O2 and baking soda is a TOOTH BLEACHING RECIPE....
> 
> Peroxide is NOT a solvent it is a whitener.
> 
> ...


The 6% peroxide is used to whiten things bleach hair, etc. The 3% first aid type is great for loosening up wine stains blood stains on clothing and carpet it works great try it and it doesn't lighten anything I use it all the time for years. Baking soda has a high pH what neutralizes acids which is the source of smells, as well as being great toothpaste and mouthwash


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Had my first 2 smelly pax today ! That's what happens when I leave my suburb. It was so bad "I" felt violated!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> scrub carpets with hydrogen peroxide and baking soda. Then a cleaner if necessary. That's what i did for beer spillage. Worked great.


I agree with peroxide usage if you get the correct concentration. We use it all the time at work to get blood out of people's clothes. You can get it in a spray bottle, use it all the time. Not to be used for sterilization, but good for stain removal.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4Q2GH2/?tag=ubne0c-20

Baking soda is great for lots of stuff and harmless.


----------



## whiskeypeddler (Mar 8, 2016)

tradedate said:


> I recommend the febreze scents that clip to the car vent. As you drive the scent blows into the car. One clip is plenty, and lasts about a month or so for me, depending on how much driving I do. Passengers always complement the smell.


It's crazy, never had so many comments on the good smell. Stick with the clips.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ozium is supposed to work wonders. They sell it at Wally World.


Nope, Ozium is a different type of product.

Ozium was developed for morticians and first responders that deal with dead people that have been dead for a while.

It works by blocking the molecular sieve in your nasal passages with large molecules which block the small stink molecules.

Fabreeze works by creating a molecular doughnut that captures the smaller stink molecules and binds to them.

The stuff sold in dollar stores does not work like Fabreeze. It is just a light scent in water.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> New Uber category called - UBER FELON - .10cents a mile and .5cents a minute
> 
> View attachment 23952


The Geo Metro may have been one of the worst POS foisted on the American drivers by GM.

GM had a court order to reduce overall pollution from all their vehicles. 
They did it by importing the Suzuki POS and calling it the Metro.

The only thing worse was the Tracker. That was a dangerous POS. I had one for a couple of months and sold it quick.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

once111 said:


> Been thinking about the rubber floor mats. Ditto on the Fabreze on the seats and on the floormats.


Look into 3D MAXspider floor covers. They have 3" sides, look and wear better than the other brands. They are like mud and barf buckets over your carpet.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I agree with peroxide usage if you get the correct concentration. We use it all the time at work to get blood out of people's clothes. You can get it in a spray bottle, use it all the time. Not to be used for sterilization, but good for stain removal.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4Q2GH2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Baking soda is great for lots of stuff and harmless.


Yep I used peroxide every day when I worked in a hospital as a ER tech. 
That was before universal precautions. It was nothing to go back to the office and bleach out a little blood from the last pt.

Damn glad I didn't catch hepatitis.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

I use Febreze, but I am also thinking about changing the floor mats and putting some sit covers to avoid getting all those odors in my car, also I have a friend that do carpet cleaning and car interiors cleaning,so maybe I will do that every six months to keep it smelling nice.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uruber said:


> I use Febreze, but I am also thinking about changing the floor mats and putting some sit covers to avoid getting all those odors in my car, also I have a friend that do carpet cleaning and car interiors cleaning,so maybe I will do that every six months to keep it smelling nice.


If you have a big shop vac you can do your seats and floor yourself.

Make up a little bottle to dispense the shampoo, sprinkle it on and suck it up before it soaks in.

I can take my floor covers out and hose them off then clean them with the fabric shampoo and shop vac. Very quick, and works great.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Professional Strength Stain & Odor Eliminator works great at getting "stuff" out you can't clean like seat seam stitching and would help with a carpet cleaning machine.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CKFL93K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The LA Awesome stuff in the dollar stores is a pretty good carpet and fabric cleaner if you follow the directions. Don't use it full strength. 

I have found very little the stuff will not clean.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> I agree with peroxide usage if you get the correct concentration. We use it all the time at work to get blood out of people's clothes. You can get it in a spray bottle, use it all the time. Not to be used for sterilization, but good for stain removal.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4Q2GH2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Baking soda is great for lots of stuff and harmless.


Yeah I use the spray bottle


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have found very little the stuff will not clean.


And whatever won't clean, I know $200 cleaning fee will get me lots of good quality spare parts at a local junkyard


----------

